# Grafikkarte GF MX 440 macht mucken



## RealDragon (20. November 2003)

Hi!  

Als ich neulich (vor nen halben Jahr oder so) den PC gekauft habe lief alles wie es sollte bis ich irgendwann was Installiert hatte was nen Neustart benötigte. Dachte ich gar kein thema machste doch mal ebend und aus diesem mal ebend hab ich jetzt noch was von. Jedes mal wenn ich was neu Installiere fährt meine Kiste endweder gar nicht mehr Hoch oder die Auflösung setzt sich alleine zurück auf 640x480 und die Bildquali ist auch unter aller ....

Neuen Treiber druff gemacht lief ne Zeit gut und jetzt .... 

Die letzten 2 Wochen ist es noch schlimmer geworden aber wenn der  PC einige zeit (so ab 10 minuten) aus ist geht alles wieder ohne Probleme aber es nervt vor allem dann wenn man die Kiste wirklich zum arbeiten brauch und da ich nächste Woche Prüfungen habe brauch ich das Teil.

Also was könnte ich daran änder? Neue Karte Kaufen (was ich schon fleißig überlege)? Nur welche? Die von Radeon (schreibt man dat so?) soll doch gar nicht so verkehrt sein oder? 

Dann legt mal los mit tippen bin gespannt.


*Athlon 2,2GHz
*512 MB DDR RAM
*Win XP
*Soundblaster Audigy Platinum

Rest dürfte nicht so wichtig sein oder?


----------



## blubber (20. November 2003)

Hi,

glaubst du, wenn du eine neue Grafikkarte reinklopfst wird wieder alles wunderbar laufen? Also ich bezweifle es.

Rechner platt machen, und das System SAUBER neu aufsetzten, sprich, nicht nur bei Graka aktuelle Treiber nehmen, sondern auch Mainboard etc.

Dann klappt das auch mit Windoof.

bye


----------



## RealDragon (20. November 2003)

Puh mal eben das System platt machen ... wäre vielleicht das beste wenns daran liegt. Wie sicher bist du dir denn das es das ist? Ist ja nicht so das ich mal eben neu machen kann.

Danke für deine Hilfe! ;-)


----------



## blubber (20. November 2003)

Hi,

sicher kann ich mir nicht sein, mein Vorschlag würde nur das Problem stark eingrenzen, falls es nach einer sauberen Neuinstallation immernoch besteht.
Deine beschriebenen Probleme können zig Ursachen haben, kann keiner auf die schnelle direkt sagen, an was es liegt.

bye


----------



## RealDragon (28. November 2003)

Noch nen kleines Problem ... bin grade dabei alle Treiber zu besorgen und beim Mainboard blick ich nicht ganz durch.

Auf der CD steht VIA KT 400 und auf der Seite >> AUSUSCOM.DE << steht das es wohl das teil ist allerdings war ich immer der Überzeugung das ich nen DDR 333 habe da steht jetzt aber DDR 400?

Kann das richtig sein? Wo könnte ich im PC nachschauen was es ist? Mein Board sieht zumindest so aus wie auf den Bild.

HILFE HILFE 

_/edit_  ... hab grade auf den Arbeitsspeicher nachgeschaut da steht DDR 333 ... also bin ich doch noch nicht ganz verblödet. Kann ich dann den Treiber nehmen weil KT 400 hab ich ja?


----------



## RealDragon (29. November 2003)

Also hab alle aktuellen Treiber und beim Formatieren kam schon wieder das Problem aber direkt beim Hochfahren wie sonst auch immer. 

1. alle Buchstaben sind total durcheinander 
2. nach dem XP Knight Rider fährt er gar nicht mehr hoch oder wenn dann siehts total e aus ... wenn ich dann wieder 5 - 15 minuten aus mache geht die Kiste einwandfrei als wenn nie was gewesen wäre.

Nach meiner Logik würde ich sagen, und ich hab gar kein Plan von dem Innenleben eines PC, das irgendein Teil defekt ist oder Strom abkriegt und erst dann wieder  wenn ich die Kiste aus hatte.

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Werde die Kiste wohl demnächst mal beim Fachhändler abgeben der sollte ja wohl was rausfinden können. Einer ne ahnung was der Spaß mich Kosten wird?


----------

